# w5 Lidl alloy wheel cleaner



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Bought some of this for a couple of euros the other day as I had run out of Nigrin, and was surprised to find it worked beautifully. Left to dwell for 5 minutes.
Bought here in Germany but I think the UK Lidl stocks w5 stuff.
Obviously there are better products out there but as a stopgap I´m well pleased.
No piccies unfortunately!
Cheers all 
Barchettaman


----------

